# NSW: Sydney Northside 05/08



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Winter sure throws some surprises in the mix Matt. Be prepared for anything.
The cuttle fairy seems to be out and about and maybe the grouper are stalking her.
I'm amazed that the birds cleared out so suddenly with all the bait around. I guess they had to be somewhere.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Well done on the DIY repairs

That's the first groper I think I've seen on AKFF


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ahhhh!
Level 1

What is the etymology of gropers?
Why is a glorified wrasse called a groper and why is it too closely confused with grouper which Aussies call cods?

Im going to start calling kangaroos frogmammals.

And whats a cuttlefarie? Can I jig them or net them? jk


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great photo capturing the conditions. Amazing how the fishing can change within the space of a day. The birds had been around for a number of weeks, maybe they'd had their fill and moved on with the nice weather.

Good to see a few reports out of Sydney again.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

With a bout of gastro it is lucky you did not fill the kayak with something else,good to see the risk paid off with an interesting catch.

I have had similar problems with my sounder of late and found that 'conductive grease' is the best corrosion protection for all exposed connections.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Great report and nice result on the groper.

Zed the kangaroo would be more accurately termed a frogmarsupial


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

SharkNett said:


> Great report and nice result on the groper.
> 
> Zed the kangaroo would be more accurately termed a frogmarsupial


Aha! Its working as planned. Its neither a frog nor mammal and a grouper isnt a cod.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Aha! Its working as planned. Its neither a frog nor mammal and a grouper isnt a cod. [/quote]
Australian salmon are not salmon either. We also colour outside the lines.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

CAV said:


> Great report, I had the same problem with my sounder, turned out the contacts in the inline fuse holder were corroded badly. I replaced the fuse holder and sealed it with heat shrink. I also used a silicone based grease (which is non conductive) on the terminal to assist with preventing any corrosion due to water ingress.


Cav I seem to recall you saying that you are a sparky by trade and you would be more qualified than myself to comment on this.

So the question is, which is better, non conductive silicon grease or carbon conductive grease ?

I would value your opinion.

Cheers Greg


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

SharkNett said:


> Aha! Its working as planned. Its neither a frog nor mammal and a grouper isnt a cod.


Australian salmon are not salmon either. We also colour outside the lines.[/quote]
I KNEW IT!

Over here dielectric tune-up grease is often used on the connectors. Found in auto parts stores. It is silicone based.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Matt, what the hell is going on with the bare feet, it was probably 7ºc out of the water and 17 in, are you mad ?
Conditions look great.
I swam into a dead cuttlefish this morning and it scared the shit out of me, it was a bit far gone and I didn't fancy stuffing it down my wetsuit. They seem a bit late this year.

Nice meal but I would have to fillet a groper and call it something different if I brought it home, wife wouldn't be happy, maybe just call it a wrasse and keep zed and the wife happy at the same time.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Wonderful report, Matt. Love the pic of the seal. Congrats on the grouper.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

When PEW ran their last anti-fishing campaign it was 'Barry the Wrasse' not 'Barry the Groper'. 
The latter being far more appropriate in my opinion


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Btw, I have to add to Salti's comments....



bertros said:


> _Spirits were high though, and lifted further still by a small pod of dolphins no more than 100m from the ramp just casually rolling through the surface, cruising the rocky reef shelf for breakfast with all the time in the world at their disposal._
> 
> xxx
> _
> Fish aside, a couple of large fur seals decided to come join the party and came splashing through the surface, then playing about. I'm not sure they were there for the fish unless they had a taste for sweep, but at one stage they were surfacing just meters away from me, and swimming underneath as if it was enjoyable to keep me on my toes and question just where they would plan to surface next_.


Lovely writing, shared it with my wife. Just maybe she might join us out at Long Reef one day when it's warmer.

Thanks!


----------

